# Ringing the Bell in Utah again



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like Raja's back for considerably less than Matthews. He brings the same intensity on D and reasonable ability to drive and shoot the three. Also anyone who puts kobe on his a** is O.K. in my book. Perhaps the sour grapes for KOC is a little premature. Leaves some wiggle room and with A.K. coming off the books next summer some money for a free agent next year. Pretty good move IMO. 

The reality is we wouldn't have won a championship with Boozer and Matthews but would have been tied down with their contracts for years to come. And without the motivation of a contract year for Booze he would have probably had that abominal discomfort recur again and again. And not just for the big games. Should still leave us compititive with the new additions of Jefferson and Bell, along with draft picks Hayward and Evans. Maybe the two recuits will be a pleasant surprise just as Milsap and Matthews were. Too early to say but gives me some serious hope.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5381152
Heres a link to the story. I'm a little shocked by this. I can't believe we got a FA over LA and Chicago. Don't know how well he'll hold up, hopefully the injury last year was just a one time thing. I loved him when he was here before and was sad when he left. Welcome back Raja.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree, much better value than Mathews.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the move a lot. He's only played in 28 games over the past two years. But he's a proven commodity. I think Matthew's complaining about the Jazz not offering him a contract is a bit lame. I guess he doesn't realize that without the Jazz, he's either playing D-league, or trying to get on as an assistant high school coach somewhere. The Jazz found Matthews, made him into a NBA player (with some help from the injury bug) and now he'll make 30+ million dollars. And he has the audacity to complain that the Jazz were not fair to him. I wish my employer were so unfair to me!

Bell will be good though. He has no fear and will take it to anyone. That kind of attitude is infectious. I was really doubtful when the Jazz lost Boozer, that they'd be able to equal what they did last year. But with the three moves - essentially trading Boozer, Korver and Matthews for Jefferson, Bell, and the new kid, I think they just might be stronger this year. And the money they are clearing up - Great move! O'Conner is earning his keep this year that is for sure. I like it.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with you Gary some pretty good moves just when it looked like we would suck it looks like we might be pretty good. 8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

It's good to see the jazz maken some moves. no major leaps forward but a better team I think. A little luck and a laker injury we could go all the way


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

love this move!! I have not heard what Mathews said, did he really complain about the Jazz? What a joke!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

In fairness to Wesley Matthews, he only said what Jazz fans have been saying all along. He stated that he was shocked the Jazz never even made him an offer. They just waited for Portland to set the market price for him. Matthews said that once he became the starter he would have signed an offer sheet with Utah in the $3 million range like what CJ Miles is making. The Jazz could have locked him up for 5 years and $15-18 million back in December. It's their own dumb fault for not offering Matthews a contract that he's now a Trailblazer.

Bell is an older version of Matthews and I'm glad to have him back.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But now the Blazers are paying him 3x what the Jazz would pay him. So why comlain that they didn't offer anything? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they gave him an offer, it might not have been alot but the did make him an offer. They had to or else they couldn't match any other offer if he was given one.
Heres the article.http://www.nba.com/jazz/news/jazz_makes ... thews.html


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, the qualifying offer was for what he made last year ($450,000). :roll: That's not an offer for a starter. That's an offer for a D-League player.



> But now the Blazers are paying him 3x what the Jazz would pay him. So why comlain that they didn't offer anything? Makes no sense to me.


Because he wanted to continue playing in Utah. He said as much, but also noted how stupid it would be to turn down $34 million. He's hearing complaints already about how he's going to be so overpaid, etc. Matthews did not sound off on his own. He was asked why he didn't stay with the Jazz. His reply was, "I never got an offer from Utah. I would have played there for less money than I'm getting from Portland." He then went on to explain how he never got a real contract offer from the Jazz (I suppose some of you want to count the qualifying offer as a real offer...whatever).


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's fair enough.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I first met Wes when he was trying out for the Jazz last summer. After he was signed, he'd come through my work occasionally to pick up family and friends who were in town to watch him play, or come in for dinner. I spoke with him on several occasions, and it was apparent the kid was just happy to be in the league. What's more though, he was genuinely happy about being in Utah. He really like his situation and got along great with his teammates. So I imagine that's what made things so tough for him. In hindsight, the Jazz were stupid for not giving him a solid offer or signing him way back when.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

They should of offered him a contract back in Dec. Then he wouldn't of even been a restricted free agent. I feel bad we had to give him up but at the price it just wasn't worth it. Now Portland will be saddled with it. I wish him(not portland) the best of luck.


----------

